# New Mexico Police Truck



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been wanting a New Mexico police vehicle for my layout for a while. 

Since nothing was available to purchase...I made one. 

Found decals and a roof light on eBay. And got a nice black 1950 pickup.


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Matt,

The Police car is looking great, and so does the dulce girls.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha, the Dulce girls:










They, and their motorcycle friend, are the reason I needed a police to patrol the town. The old timers were starting to complain.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it. Very nice.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Great job Matt! I like the story to go with the Police truck.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt;

And the poor padre at the entrance to the church in the background is probably praying, "Father forgive me because I'd REALLY like to sin!" (Well, he does have a fairly good view of the Dulce girls.) ;>)

I like all the models shown.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all.

Will be working on a police figure (repaint) to go with the truck. Stay tuned


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, I really like your adobe buildings. Did you scratch build those?

-Jim


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

jimtyp said:


> Matt, I really like your adobe buildings. Did you scratch build those?
> 
> -Jim


Thanks Jim.

The adobe buildings are Piko kits. I used the three from their Las Cruces series.



62252 Las Cruces Train Station
62253 Las Cruces Church
62254 Las Cruces Information Center
I used the "Train Station" as a large ranch house. And the "Information Center" as a smaller house. Here's and older pic that shows all three on the layout:









Newer pics can be seen on my train photo website. Here's a link to my G scale photo page: *G Scale Photos*


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Repainted a Woodland Scenics figure into New Mexico state police colors to go with the new truck:


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

He looks great. Well done!


----------

